# ما هي أفضل طريقة لخفظ أملاح المياه إلى 150



## المهندس حيدر كاظم (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ما هي أفضل طريقة لخفظ أملاح مياه بنسبة 21,000 حسب قياس جهاز الـ tds
أريد خفظه حتى الـ 150


----------



## محمود كمياء (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
افضل طريقة هى التناضح العكسى باستخدام الممبران والمعالج الاولية


----------



## Eng.Foam (2 أغسطس 2009)

R.O after a pre-treatment processes


----------



## المهندس حيدر كاظم (2 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ محمود كمياء, أرجو منك ان توضح أكثر, وهل هناك خطوات آخرى لعملها
وللعلم المياه هي مياه بئر


----------



## محمود كمياء (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
فى خطوات متبعة لاتمام عملية التصميم واولها قراة التحليل المائى للبئر ومعرف ااذا كان يحتوى على حديد او سيلكا ومن ثم نضع مرحلة المعالجة الاولية وتتكون من
فلتر رملى لازالة الشوائب والموا العالقة وفلتر كربونى لازالة المواد العضوية والروائح وان كان ماء البير يعتبر من الماء النضيف فلا ضرورة لاستخدامة ثم البرم فلتر لازال الحديد ان وجد ثم استخدام سوفتنر لو كمية الفلو رات صغيرة
او انتسكيلانت لوكمي الماء كبيرة ثم يدخل الماء على وحد التناضح العكسى الذى سو ف اشرحة لك عنداتاحة الوقت


----------



## المهندس حيدر كاظم (5 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك جداً اخي محمود على هذه المعلومات القيمة
وإنني أريد إن أعرف ما هو نوع الـ (membrane) المستخدم في الآبار
علماً إن عندي نسبة الملوحة 21.500 جزء
ونتيجة تحليل المختبري إن الماء غير صالح للشرب, اريد إن اجعله مع أخذ كافة الإحتياطات اللازمة لذلك


----------



## محمود كمياء (7 أغسطس 2009)

كم انتاجية المحطة اخى الفاضل


----------



## المهندس حيدر كاظم (9 أغسطس 2009)

5 متر مكعب بالساعة 
والعدد ست محطات
اما الضغط : من 20 إلى 25 بار


----------



## محمود كمياء (9 أغسطس 2009)

الملوحة كبيرة فى البير ممكن تستخدم ممبران مياة البحر من filmtec نوع الممبران SW30 4040 ود قطرة4 بوصة


----------



## ابوسلام (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*ارجو المساعدة*

*كيف يمكن معالجة اغشية التناضح العكسي الجديدة والتي تنتج مياه شرب منخفضة الtds 
اريد معالجتها حتى تصل كمية الtds الى 90-100 او 110 على الاقل
ساعدوني من فضلكم
علما بأنها محطة كبيرة بأنتاج 2000لتر في الساعة
*


----------



## ابوسلام (27 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجوكم ساعدوني


----------



## Engineer Shams (30 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع
وان شاء الله يساعدونك المهندسين


----------



## جمال بشر (25 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

